# My first photo posting on the forum



## greenmtnguy (Feb 23, 2012)

Here is some of my work. I am also on IAP which if you are unfamiliar with it is International Association of Pen turners. Here is some of my work.

[attachment=2146]
[attachment=2147]
[attachment=2148]


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 23, 2012)

Those are very nice!! I'm guessing the top is Buckeye? What is the second one?

Where do you buy your pen parts? I havnt seen any like that. I really like the second one.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Feb 23, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Those are very nice!! I'm guessing the top is Buckeye? What is the second one?
> 
> Where do you buy your pen parts? I havnt seen any like that. I really like the second one.



The top 2 are big leaf Maple. Pen parts from Craft Supplies U.S.A. or Beartooth Wood.


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow, I wasnt even in the ball park with my guesses, lol.

I'll have to check out Craft Supply. Thanks!!


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 23, 2012)

All I can say is wow. Those are gorgeous. Very nice work.


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice work! We likes.


----------



## gwisdom (Feb 24, 2012)

wow veary nice


----------



## CodyS (Feb 24, 2012)

gorgeous work there!


----------



## Mac (Feb 24, 2012)

very nice!!!


----------



## Daren (Feb 24, 2012)

Pretty. 


.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 24, 2012)

very nice work, great finish, I like the kit on the last one.


----------



## lion6255 (Mar 6, 2012)

Awesome.....very well done


----------



## Bluestingray (Jun 20, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## tnhunter (Jun 20, 2012)

Very nice work!!!


----------



## davidgiul (Jun 20, 2012)

Wicked Cool. What's the finish?


----------



## drycreek (Jun 20, 2012)

I like!


----------



## JimH (Jun 20, 2012)

Very nice pens! Great work!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 21, 2012)

Very nice pens - CA finish on the wood? Great Job !
Scott


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jul 3, 2012)

CA s the finish. About 6 coats of medium.


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 5, 2012)

Very nice work. Rick


----------

